# GE EV-1 Controller



## grose (Apr 30, 2008)

This controller will do the job. It is old, reliable, but not an efficient use of battery power. I am using one right now, but I have intentions of swapping it out for a Kelly or Curtis controller someday.

I'm assuming that your forklift had two of them because each was operating a different motor.


----------



## ngrimm (Oct 19, 2007)

grose said:


> I'm assuming that your forklift had two of them because each was operating a different motor.


That's a good point since the forklift I recently scrapped had two small drive motors and two ev1 modules as well. I wonder too if it is possible to connect them in parallel.


----------



## ViolentBlue (Apr 19, 2008)

this forklift had one big one, unless the second one was for the hydraulics or something, but I doubt it.

one for forward one for reverse? you'd definatly want different speed controll for driving in reverse.


----------

